# Does anyone here know about any deer tracking studies?



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I received a call last evening from my mother asking me if I had ever seen a deer in the wild with a collar on it. She sees deer all the time passing through her yard and yesterday afternoon one that she guessed to be a yearling came through along with a few other deer and it had an orange collar around its neck. She was not able to get a picture of it which was my first question to her. My guess was that it was perhaps a study of some sort that the DNR may be doing. Otherwise I guess it could perhaps be something that was put on by a person who may have captured it as a fawn. I knwo I have never come across this myself. She was going to call our county's game warden to inquire about it. I though maybe someone on here would have some information.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My mother told me she received a reply from the game warden (I think that is who she contacted) and was told that the DNR does not do any tracking with collars. If there was one with a collar it most likely came from someone's penned animals that got away. It still seems rather strange that anyone would put the collar on.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If it looked like a yearling, that collar could become tight as it grows.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> If it looked like a yearling, that collar could become tight as it grows.


She said it seemed somewhat loose. My first thought then was maybe it just got tangle up in something but she said it definitely looked like a collar. I agree though that unless that collar has some real stretch, it would seem that it would eventually become a problem.

I recall some friends had a deer hanging around their place years ago and I am thinking they may have tried something to flag the deer to try and keep people from shooting it although I don't recall what it was they did. Puterdude mentioned that there was a story a few years back about one in the Newark/Hebron area that people had put a collar on for the same purpose. If that is the case it worked for him/her so far this year.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I dont know where your mother lives but in college for my wildlife management classes we had radio collars on 3 deer. We would go out everyday and radio track the deer to learn how to use the telementary units and track their movement. I also did a deer fawn mortality study in Elkins, WV. I was to see exactly how many of the fawns that we caught would live. We would put a vaginal transmitter in the pregant does, and when they would give birth it would send a signal back to our home base. We would then go and capture the fawns ear tags on them, taking blood, and attaching a radio collar on them.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i know of a few deer with radio collars on them in the cleveland metro parks area


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskynut13 said:


> I dont know where your mother lives but in college for my wildlife management classes we had radio collars on 3 deer. We would go out everyday and radio track the deer to learn how to use the telementary units and track their movement. I also did a deer fawn mortality study in Elkins, WV. I was to see exactly how many of the fawns that we caught would live. We would put a vaginal transmitter in the pregant does, and when they would give birth it would send a signal back to our home base. We would then go and capture the fawns ear tags on them, taking blood, and attaching a radio collar on them.


Perhaps it is something similar to this. It would be interesting to know and also interesting to know the results of their findings.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

They could be tracking the deer in your mothers area for a number of reasons. As for the results that we got with our study, it wasnt a very good year for the fawns. The study was done at the MeadWestVaco forest. It had a bad problem with coyotes, bear, and bobcats. We captured 12 fawns and out of those only 7 were not consumed by the predators. I would go out at night to track the fawns and get a flat signal, telling me that the fawns were not moving. I would then walk closer only to find a radio collar and an ear tag. I called my supervisor the year after and he said that the numbers were back up to normal. That year was a bad year to be a fawn.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well my mom called me last evening and told me that my aunt who lives about half a mile up the road had spotted the deer near their house. She did manage to get a picture of the deer. Unfortunately it did not come across the road so she did not get any closer shots but here she is.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> Well my mom called me last evening and told me that my aunt who lives about half a mile up the road had spotted the deer near their house. She did manage to get a picture of the deer. Unfortunately it did not come across the road so she did not get any closer shots but here she is.


Can anyone tell me how many deer are in this picture?

It still amazes me how they can blend into their natural habitat.


----------



## mallard044 (Dec 15, 2010)

My dad called me a few weeks ago about a deer with a orange collar in apple valley, coming to his feeder, Thats SE mt.vernon. Did'nt have a answer for him. My buddy says it's the ODNR doing some reserch????


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

mallard044 said:


> My dad called me a few weeks ago about a deer with a orange collar in apple valley, coming to his feeder, Thats SE mt.vernon. Did'nt have a answer for him. My buddy says it's the ODNR doing some reserch????


This could very well be the same deer as this one. My mother is not in AV but just off the west side and by way of fields about a half mile to AV. The picture was taken from even closer to AV itself. I would say it is either the same one or at least from the same source.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Pastor Angler said:


> Can anyone tell me how many deer are in this picture?
> 
> It still amazes me how they can blend into their natural habitat.


I was not told how many in total were there but I believe there are at least 3 in that picture.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I saw this one near part of the cleveland metro parks today


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting that this thread came back up. My mom was just showing me a picture on Friday that she took of the same deer. This time it was up in her flower beds less than 15 feet from the window. I didn't get the picture yet but in looking at it on her camera you can see it very well. It just appears to be a plain collar. I was not able to see anything that suggested any tracking device present.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

this one definately has a tracking device on it


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

When I get home tonight I will post some pics of the fawns we caught in WV with the collars on them. Also have some with the mom standing close by to monitor us putting the collar (she also has a collar and ear tags).


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get these on here, I had to find them. The the first picture is when I found the fawn. The second picture is the place is after I ran it down. The third picture is after we attached the ear tags, radio collar, and took DNA. The last picture is the mom observing close by. She was not happy.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Ran across two more does with collars. Here's a pic


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I've seen a few too. First one was the 2009 season. Another hunter told me it's ODOW tracking.


----------

